

Ask HN: How do you find good freelance designers? - augustflanagan

I've worked with several freelance designers over the past year, and have mostly found them through connections, or, in one case, through a previous design project on 99designs.<p>I'm in need of some short-term design help right now, and for one reason or another all of the designers I know are either unavailable or not a good fit for the project.<p>I've been looking around on some outsourcing sites, the HN Contractors spreadsheet, and a few other places, but I'm not having any luck finding people.<p>Is there anywhere I'm not thinking of?  I basically need about 10-15hrs of help. Nothing fancy, just some clean solid design work.
======
jacquesm
I've done an 'Ask HN' saying concretely: designer wanted, rush job. I got 5
answers by morning. All were competent guys, the first one (Hey Abi!) got the
job and did it good enough to be launched, which given the time constraints
(less than 12 hours start to finish) was pretty neat.

~~~
augustflanagan
Thanks, I had thought about that, but wasn't sure if it was OK.

I guess if no one responds to this in the next couple of hours I will do that.

